# Is it safe to run a 144v on a 120v Series wound motor



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Ask the seller. I spoke with them in the past and I seem to remember that these motors are NOT advanced at all. If that is the case, the 120v they rate them at would already be way more than enough to kill it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

If you properly advance the motor you can dump 144 volts into it. Just make sure you watch your rpm's. A neutral timed motor would arc dangerously at 144 or even 120 volts. The brush plate should be adjustable to properly advance the timing. My old Baldor motor could be advanced and I advanced it with the help of Jim Husted. He is the guru. Go to his site and check it all out. I think he has some information on advancing motors. 

Most large motors can be advanced and run with 144 volts. 

Pete : )

Read, Listen, and Learn.


----------



## imaspaceguy90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats diffrent with an advanced motor?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

It is like timing an ICE. You need to advance to get decent performance at higher speeds. The faster the motor spins the more difficult it is for the spark to ignite the gas with out PING which can kill an engine. With the electric motor the same thing applies but since we are using static brushes on a commutator we need to advance the motor to better handle that higher voltage at high rpms. The more voltage across at high rpms the electricity arc across from one commutator bar to the next. It just helps smooth that out. You will loose low speed power by advancing but you gain the use of higher voltage and more higher speed power. You still have way more torque than the ICE anyway so advancing is mostly to keep high voltage motors from arc damage and to allow you to run those higher voltages. If you knew that you were never going to go higher than lets say 1500 rpm then you would not really need to advance the motor as you are still running in a safe rpm limit. But go faster and the arcing gets worse. All DC brushed motors arc but mostly very little and almost invisible to the naked eye. Check out your motor at night. Wait till it's fully dark out and go have a look at your brushes while you run your motor. You won't see the full effect because you can only run so much under a no load condition. If you could put a camera at the brushes while driving you would see the arcing. 

: )



imaspaceguy90 said:


> Whats diffrent with an advanced motor?


----------



## imaspaceguy90 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey gottdi, Thanks for your help man, i understand the concept now. I have taken apart the brush end of the motor, i understand to turn it against the spinning rotation that i am using, How many degrees do you think that i should turn the assembly, and what is an accurate way of measuring the degree angle? a protractor or sumthing? Thanks again


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,
What would be the effect of the commutator is not properly aligned?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Nothing you can do about the physical placement of the commutator bars. If by chance they happen to be misaligned then you may have to change the timing to suit. If the commutator bars are damaged they will need to be fixed. You should also run hard brushes. Less brush dust and longer life than just plain graphite brushes. 

Pete : )




ice said:


> Hi,
> What would be the effect of the commutator is not properly aligned?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

So i checked out jims website and I see a lot fo pics of motors being taken apart and put back together...however...I guess I was looking for (and the community needs) some pointers on rebuilding these DC motors to take more than the standard voltage of 170 volts....

or why not get a DC motor rebuilder to post some prices and options...

ADC FB1 Motor 170V standard, 200V 500$+, 250V 1000$+ etc...


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

So changing timing would help. Thank you!


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

You can check out Jim's "brush advance" picture here:
http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery...2_GALLERYSID=00a61b0a090ae5ae52ac17326067561b

You want each commutator bar to cross the brushes _before_ it reaches the pole shoe bolts (the bolts that hold the big wire loop in place) to advance the brushes. (That happens to be my motor. Yes, I put it in a Honda, and yes, they rotate backwards, and YES, in the picture it's set up incorrectly for my car.)

As others have mentioned, advancing the brushes helps to prevent sparking under high-voltage loads. The higher the voltage, the greater the advance required. The higher the current, the more often sparking will occur. ADC 9" motors running at 144V require between 7.5 and 10 degrees of advance, depending on your expected load: daily drivers can do 7.5, racers should do 10.

Of course, if you want to use the motor for regen, the brushes must be advanced in the *opposite* direction (also known as "retarded"). This is what makes brushed series motors inappropriate for regen; you have to switch from drive advancement to regen advancement.

Whew. Accumulated knowledge from years of EVDL reading.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks! a very useful illustration...


----------

